# Datenbank erstellen mit C#



## Saber (15. August 2002)

Hallo!

Ich habe folgendes Problem. Ich möchte eine Musikdatenbank für CDs schreiben. Alles funktioniert perfekt, alles was ich NICHT hinbekomme ist, dass ich eine *NEUE jungfräuliche MS-Access-Datenbank erstellen* lasse.
Das ganze sollte dann noch mit C# passieren. Mit VB habe ich das stets hinbekommen, aber bei C# Blick ich das irgendwie nicht. *aufderleitungsteh* 

Vielen Dank im Voraus!!!


----------



## goela (15. August 2002)

Hab mich praktisch noch nicht mit C# befasst!
Ich weiss nur, dass dort nicht mehr DAO sondern ADO bzw. ADO.NET für den Datenbankzugriff verwendet wird!

Deine jungfreuliche Datenbank musst Du in Access 2000 für ADO erstellen! Bisher habe ich meine Datenbanken in Visual C++ und DAO (Access97) erstellt!

Schon mal unter http://www.codeproject.com nach Beispielen geschaut?


----------



## Saber (15. August 2002)

Wie funktioniert das mit DAO?

Hättest Du vielleicht ein kurzes knappes Beispiel? *bettel*


----------



## goela (15. August 2002)

Ein knappes Beispiel gibt's leider nicht bei MFC und DAO!

Bei Microsoft findest Du das klassische ENROLL Beispiel. Schau Dir das mal an: Hier 

Aber das Beispiel ist in C++ mit der MFC!!!! 

Du wolltest es ja in C#!!!!
Massenweise Beispiele für C# gibt's hier.


----------



## Saber (15. August 2002)

Erstmal DANKE für Deine schnelle Hilfe. Ich kann zwar C++, hab aber noch nie wirklich was mit Datenbanken damit gemacht. Mal sehen, ob ich das überblick. Trotzdem DANKE!

Wenn nicht, dann meld ich mich nochmal.


----------

